# Anybody know if pigeons can eat pinenuts?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I got 5 lbs. of fresh raw pinenut meats from the farmer down the road but I'm not sure if pigeons can eat pinenuts. Guess I could try giving them one or two - but I hate guessing anybody know for sure?

NAB


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

*I don't really know *


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Nab, funny you should ask as I've wondered the same thing myself. I would think that if it is ok, that it would have to be sparingly as they are on the rich side. Hope someone who definitively knows, weighs in here on this one  !

fp


----------

